

Ubiome, PicnicHealth Partner to Correlate Clinical Data with Microbiome Data - nogaleviner
https://blog.picnichealth.com/picnichealth-and-ubiome-are-partnering-to-further-ibd-research/

======
nogaleviner
PicnicHealth CEO here. LMK if you've got questions.

~~~
jrowley
Unrelated, but while you are here, is Picnic still 4 people? I've been
interested in applying for a developer position but am tied up with other
obligations until late this summer.

~~~
nogaleviner
yup! send along your info.

------
jessicarichman
uBiome CEO here. Happy to answer questions as well!

------
covercash
I've been hoping for an IBD study since I first heard about uBiome last year -
very excited to participate!

------
Fomite
And uBiome wonders why people were a little upset about their initial failing
to get IRB approval...

~~~
jessicarichman
We got IRB approval before we recruited patients or collected any samples. As
planned, and is typical of many studies, we waited until after fundraising to
start the IRB process.

We have had IRB approval now for over 2 years.

Happy to answer any questions you have about this.

------
stefanobernardi
This is game-changing, love it.

